
A Message for Children About Climate Change - Reedx
https://www.scottadamssays.com/2019/09/23/a-message-for-children-about-climate-change/
======
brendanmc6
Dear children, do not listen to this man.

He is leaving out important details. He didn't tell you that the only
effective solutions to climate change are on the policy level. That means new
laws. Laws which apply to everybody in the whole country.

The smart climate experts all agree on this point, but Scott did not mention
it. He should mention that these policies are nowhere in sight for the USA. He
should be telling you children to tell your parents to vote for the right
policies.

It seems like Scott is actually saying the opposite-- "it's no big deal, don't
worry!". That's not true. If we do nothing, climate change will be a huge
deal. And right now, many countries and their policymakers are doing nothing.

If we continue doing nothing, if we do not enact the right policies, we will
not solve climate change fast enough. We will solve it eventually, yes, but
too much damage will be done.

And that's the problem that Scott is ignoring. Nuclear energy takes too long.
Technology takes too long. And people won't stop emitting on their own. So we
need laws!

He is right about one thing though: you children, the ones Scott is speaking
to, you will be fine. But many, many poor children in other places will not be
fine. These poor children will be hurt and have their lives changed even
though they did not have anything to do with climate change.

If something happens to them, it's because we let it happen. It's our fault.
Isn't that enough reason to be worried?

------
vegetablepotpie
>Please note that two Democrats in favor of nuclear energy (Corey Booker and
Andrew Yang) are among the youngest and smartest in the game. To be fair, the
oldest Democrat running for president, Joe Biden, also supports nuclear energy
because he is well-informed.

Telling us names of politicians who have policy proposals the author likes
tells me that perhaps the real target of this message are adults.

